# Trail cam bucks from my hood



## BowanaLee

I'm running 6 mineral sites on 5 properties. One has two but they're over a mile and a half apart. Figured we could see how they grow.  
The gooduns usually pack their suitcases just before opening day.


----------



## BowanaLee

This year I put two 32' ladders in the woods. I'll hang a lock on closer to opening day. Thought I'd let em get accustomed to the ladders first. I also picked up a few more climbers to leave in the woods. This tree is on a new property and close to where I park. I cut a few limbs off for my climber and painted the cuts. My main shooting lane is up and down a wide shallow creek as they cross. These trees are on the bank. There will be a food plot here too. I've already killed the grass.


----------



## BowanaLee

I don't know whats going on with this buck ?  You tell me ?


----------



## BowanaLee

It looks fairly new born. Its wet from crossing the shallow creek. If a whitetail gestation period is 201 days. When did it mate ?
According to how some of my doe look, I still have fawns that haven't dropped.


----------



## BowanaLee

I made a scrape under this licking branch. I put doe pee in it, I used it and the deer took it over. This is at my mineral site. More proof deer use scrapes year round. 
I'm leaving a climber here. They funnel around and through this fence. Theres a hole I can walk through just right of the frame. On the other side is a big privet thicket. 
Hopefully I can bust one standing right there.


----------



## Jim Boyd

Great, great photos and some excellent antler growth. 


Very well done!


----------



## jbogg

Great pics!  You got some nice deer on camera.  That new crossbow is going to be heating up!


----------



## hooksnhorns

Great pics and some fine deer. Thanks for postin up about the mock scrape. Some interesting info there.


----------



## kevincox

Cool looking bucks. Now putting up a chain link fence to direct the deer travel is hardcore


----------



## NBN

Sweet setup and bucks! How do you have those 32' ladders secured?


----------



## Deerhead

Nice gang bangers


----------



## Keith Karr

Nice bucks Lee !

Good luck this fall.


----------



## Echo

Good stuff there, Lee! Looks like you'll have some very unique racks to go after this year.


----------



## BowanaLee

kevincox said:


> Cool looking bucks. Now putting up a chain link fence to direct the deer travel is hardcore


 Don't try this at home folks ! 



NBN said:


> Sweet setup and bucks! How do you have those 32' ladders secured?


 With ratchet straps. Both are set up with multiple trees and are adjusted in case trees sway.


----------



## davidhelmly

Great pictures Lee, you've got some fine looking bucks in these spots!!


----------



## Flow Master

If you need a bow hunting buddy let me know


----------



## BowanaLee

Heres a few more. The big boys haven't been around this week ?


----------



## BowanaLee

A few more at my mock scrape.


----------



## Tot

Great pictures bowana. Some excellent antler growth as well. Are you going strictly crossbow this year?


----------



## BowanaLee

Tot said:


> Great pictures bowana. Some excellent antler growth as well. Are you going strictly crossbow this year?


  I don't know but I don't want to ?  The xbow is insurance. I guess my shoulder will decide ?


----------



## BowanaLee

A few pics from today. I should get the other 4 cards saturday. Haven't seen the wide buck ?


----------



## davidhelmly

They are looking good Lee, they seem to be farther along than average!


----------



## BowanaLee

Heres the rest including a few new bucks. I guess that last pic is what you call a couple of hoss doe ?


----------



## bfriendly

Now this is how you enjoy the woods all year long!!

Thanks for taking us with you Lee

Cant wait to see how your season unfolds next year. I hope you get to pull back the strings you want to as well


----------



## BowanaLee

None of the big boys showed up this week. I guess they're at the hiding place they use during deer season ?
That funky nosed buck and a doe that should be drained of blood are the only interesting pics.


----------



## Ajohnson0587

She's ate up with ticks on that right ear.


----------



## Johnny 71

Great pics


----------



## BowanaLee

*The boys are back !*

I'll be praying for a few dreams to come true ?   
The NT looks to be between 18-20 points and that is a monsta 8. The 9 pt is no slouch either. Just think, they still have a while to grow ! 
Chances are they'll break my heart and leave like usual. Maybe this is my year ?


----------



## davidhelmly

Holy cow Lee, those are all great bucks but that nt is a freak, I hope they hang around for ya!!


----------



## Davexx1

Those are some great looking deer.  You have good reason to be excited.  Good luck.  Enjoy the pursuit.  Dave


----------



## hooksnhorns

You're a blessed man to be able to hunt an area with deer like those. I hope you get em. Thanks for postin em up.


----------



## kmckinnie

U have several to choose from.


----------



## deerbuster

Lee, NT is a freakazoid!


----------



## ucfireman

Those are super good deer. Good luck.


----------



## BowanaLee

hooksnhorns said:


> You're a blessed man to be able to hunt an area with deer like those. I hope you get em. Thanks for postin em up.



I don't get to hunt them. They all leave just before bow season opens and I get no more pictures. I just get some cool velvet pics.


----------



## XJfire75

That 8 and 9 point at the end are something I dream about lol. But that NT tho! Whoa. 

Gonna be a great year of self filmed videos i hope for all our sakes you connect with them!


----------



## Luke11

Nice photo's!  I only have a couple youngens running around my area so far.  Just bought some property in mineral bluffs area and put one camera in so far.  Have not had a chance yet to do anything on the land but will.


----------



## kevincox

Dang Lee, that NT is a stud! Reckon I know where you will be every evening from Sept-Jan if needed&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## BowanaLee

Heres a few more. If I don't get the big boys, I don't get excited enough to  post them.


----------



## Wanderlust

That lil 8 will have a tough time finding a girl friend with that ugly mug he's got.


----------



## kmckinnie

One ran into my truck.


----------



## Doolydawg03

Wanderlust said:


> That lil 8 will have a tough time finding a girl friend with that ugly mug he's got.



LOL he sure is ugly


----------



## deerbuster

Poor ole fella! If he had some deep split G2's he'd almost look like a muley


----------



## BowanaLee

The other big ones didn't show this week but a good 10 point did. He could possibly be a buck I haven't seen in two years ? If so, hes going down hill ?   He had a kicker back then. The last pic is the one from a few years ago.


----------



## BowanaLee

Most showed up except the big NT buck. They look a little bigger. Even the broken nose buck is starting to look good. 
I even had workers pass by cams on two different properties. I don't think they saw the cameras ? They never looked ! 
The wide 8 didn't visit the mineral lick but I got him under my lock on in the hedge thicket. Looks like I picked the right trail. 
Hes on my shooting lane.  One good thing about this property. I think they spend a lot of time here during deer season ?


----------



## Davey

very nice bucks


----------



## BowanaLee

Don't know where the wide 8 is ?  That good 10 has been hanging around but hes camera shy. Looks like the big NT has already disappeared.


----------



## BowanaLee

Checked trail cams today and big bucks were running everywhere. I hate it when I bust them out of there. 
Saw what was probably the wide 8 at my mineral lick then went to work on my lockon and saw him again under my stand. 
Dangit man ! I hope I didn't run them off. I'll know more after capturing pictures.


----------



## kmckinnie

Just hollar there name. Them pet house deer will come back. 
Plant some roses for them to eat.


----------



## BowanaLee

I was in such a big hurry to work on my lockon and get out of there, I forgot to check that camera. All I did was tape up my carabiner in case it hit my alu ladder. 
The NT buck still hasn't shown back up. Neither has a couple other gooduns. The wide 8 and big 10 had been there though. 
Dang that 8 looks good.  The 10 ain't no slouch either. So far they're still hanging around. Well see ?


----------



## kevincox

Super nice 8 and 10! Maybe they will hang around another month for you


----------



## BowanaLee

kevincox said:


> Super nice 8 and 10! Maybe they will hang around another month for you



I'm saying my prayers every day !


----------



## Echo

Excellent pics of wall-hanger bucks! You can't beat it - good luck with them this season, Lee!


----------



## Blisterapine

That 8 is a nice buck! - like you said , the 10 aint a slouch


----------



## BowanaLee

The 10 is the only real shooter thats hanging around. He's been there for a few months. Knowing my luck he'll leave soon ? Judging from what I'm seeing, thats where I'll be opening day. We both like afternoons.


----------



## XJfire75

He sure is purdy Lee!


----------



## BowanaLee

Only checked about half my trail cams today. I'll get the rest tomorrow. The wide 8 is bone antler and ready for a ride in the truck. Out of the 3 biggest shooters I have on camera, I'm voting him the most likely to get stuck. I've jumped him twice checking cameras but hes still there. Hes living in a hedge thicket on a good sized waterway deep in the city. The most urban place I have. Hes right under one of my stands in this pic. I'm probably going after the 10 pt first though ? I'll try to catch him before he leaves to whoknowswhere. I'll check that camera tomorrow.


----------



## fishhunt05

Nice man!!! I'm sure you will stick one of those big ones.


----------



## BowanaLee

The NT buck has been back and the 10 pt is there too. I don't always get them on my mineral site camera. Often I get them on one of the others. 
The NT buck looks like a 5 x 6 with 3-4 kickers. Two are long drop brow kickers. Sides are way off from each other but hes pretty cool looking. Should shed velvet any day.
Looks like I'll probably be at this spot opening day ? Didn't do me any good last year though ?


----------



## bukhuntr

Good Luck Lee!  Hopefully this time next week your have filled both buck tags!


----------



## deast1988

He closed the door on one of these studs, solid buck Lee awesome to see you keeping track then filling that tag.


----------



## BowanaLee

From trail cam pics to the tail gate is a tough chore. I just got lucky. He winded me, it wasn't supposed to happen. Never doubt the power of BFO boys.  Its all on video for the naysayers. The big 8 went for his final ride ! 
I guess that NT buck is next but I have no clue where he hangs. Last year he showed up 5-6 miles away around new years. I hate it ended so early. I have nothing that big on camera to chase. NOT !


----------



## nrh0011

Congrats on a dang fine buck, that's awesome. Did you get it on video? I hope we get to watch soon.


----------



## smitty

Congrats ,well deserved !


----------



## deerbuster

Man what a stud! I'm ready to hear the story


----------



## Tmpr111

Deserved for sure...... hope to see the video soon!


----------



## fishhunt05

Congrats!!


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Congratulations on closing the deal. That's a fine eight point.


----------



## Echo

Congrats on a beautiful buck!


----------



## Keith Karr

Congratulations Lee ! That's a fine buck. 

Pm sent


----------



## Duckhawk05

Congratulations sir! Well deserved! I can't wait to see the hunt on YouTube


----------



## MFOSTER

Congrats lee fine buck


----------



## Cole Henry

Thats a stud of an 8! Congrats


----------



## Gut_Pile

Congrats!

When did you switch to a xbow Lee?

Great buck!!!


----------



## NiteHunter

Awesome buck. Congrats


----------



## BowanaLee

Gut_Pile said:


> Congrats!
> 
> When did you switch to a xbow Lee?
> 
> Great buck!!!



Degenerative Arthritis made me switch this year but its been coming on for years. I can still shoot a bow but not the poundage I'd like for hunting.


----------



## DDD

Congrats on a great deer!!!  What a journey to the tailgate!  Congrats!


----------



## j_seph

congrats, as I went through from beginning I was not expecting to see that wide one on tailgate. What a surprise can only imagine the surprise to you


----------



## Ruffsidedragging

great photos, thanks for sharring


----------



## alwayslookin

Great pics and nice buck in the truck!  Congrats.


----------



## MrBigStuff

Is the 10 point and NT still showing up in the area?


----------



## BowanaLee

MrBigStuff said:


> Is the 10 point and NT still showing up in the area?


No, and they do this every year on this property. About the time they go bone, their gone. No pictures until next year. The 10 actually skipped a year. He looks slightly smaller than 2 years ago. Must be going down hill ? 
Last year around new years, I did get the NT on another property about 5 miles away. He stayed a few days and was gone. Thats the 1st time and only time I got one on another property nearby.
Luckily that big 8 lived on a different property and didn't relocate when he went bone. He actually lived there. The bucks at the stump were only there for a favorite summer food source.


----------



## kmckinnie

Some nice lady has them pinned up. With a few does.


----------



## hooksnhorns

That is a mighty fine buck there, congrats!! I hope you get to load NT in that truck next.


----------



## MrBigStuff

Hate to hear that Lee. Maybe bucks will relocate to the properties you hunt soon.


----------



## rosewood

Dang man, you got deer so big you can ride them.


----------

